# Spinning: Knitty Spin



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Oops, I so forgot Knitty Spin! I was browsing Knitty last night...and realized, hey what about Knitty spin. I knew about it as I have been a long term user of the Knitty website, but for knitting patterns etc. 

So check out the archives at Knitty for Knitty Spin articles, it is an amazing resource for spinners of all kinds and levels


----------



## DanielS (Mar 2, 2016)

I just looked at it. Lots to see. Thank you.


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

DanielS said:


> I just looked at it. Lots to see. Thank you.


I stayed up until 2am last night reading articles!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you! I didn't know about that part of Knitty!


----------



## beaulynd (Apr 18, 2015)

wordancer said:


> Oops, I so forgot Knitty Spin! I was browsing Knitty last night...and realized, hey what about Knitty spin. I knew about it as I have been a long term user of the Knitty website, but for knitting patterns etc.
> 
> So check out the archives at Knitty for Knitty Spin articles, it is an amazing resource for spinners of all kinds and levels


Thank you! I had not heard of knitty spin or knitty. I have bookmarked it. It looks like a rainy day today. I think that I will be reading and spinning


----------

